# AMT630A devkit & firmware disassembly



## nocash123 (Jan 21, 2018)

Here's my latest reverse-engineering stunt: Fairly complete specs for the undocumented AMT630A hardware registers, a firmware disassembly including patches for dimming the painfully bright backlight and for unlocking support for C64 video signals, a working AMT630A emulator/debugger for windows, and, probably not too surprising to some people, a copy of the Magic Floor search game, now being the first ever game released for the AMT630A.

http://problemkaputt.de/amt630a.htm - new AMT630A firmware disassembly with added custom source code
http://problemkaputt.de/x51.htm - AMT630A emulator/debugger
http://problemkaputt.de/x51specs.htm - specifications for AMT630A memory map and hardware registers

If somebody doesn't know what an AMT630A is: It's a TFT display driver with 8052 microprocessor, OSD video hardware, composite video input, and ADC/PWM/timer stuff. The chip is commonly found in "car rear view" mini TFT screens. For example, this 3.5inch display:


----------

